# Peta Video



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

I have taken a fair bit of stick from several Posters over my Personal stance against Animal Cruelty & For Animal Rights.
This Video will explain why I am a campaigner

The Maker of Nestea Tortures Animals | NesteaCrueltea.com


----------

